
Docker Orchestrations Compared - rbanffy
http://wearables.sys-con.com/node/4065127?utm_content=bufferbb3e0&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
andy_ppp
I agree that container orchestrations seem very young. I'd like to see an
abstraction at a higher level and be able to define I'd like these machines to
run these containers and scale when under load in this specific way.

The platform should take care of all the difficult parts of getting containers
talking, provisioning servers and setting up load balancers etc.

That is the dream of docker I think and after setting up swarm they are
closest but it still feels both too close the underlying infrastructure
(terraform etc.) or not clear how to automate the discovery and so on.

